# Older rat home



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

One of my last two females passed away 2 days ago. They had been living in a super pet my first home for exotics. Lucky is 3 years old now and has a large tumor below her back left leg. It has hindered her walking but she still manages pretty well for now. I have a smaller cage that is 1'x2'x1' that i can move lucky to. Is this sufficient for one rat? I plan to use fleece in the bottom which i feel will be better for her tumor constantly rubbing than the plastic levels. I feel like the size of her cage now is more taxing on her because she loves to just lay around in her hammocks but the cage is 3 levels and she has to go to the bottOm to use the bathroom eat and drink.


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

Any opinions on if this is a good or bad plan?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

clossboss said:


> Any opinions on if this is a good or bad plan?


It sounds to me like she'd benefit from more floor space at this point Could you get your hands on one of those rabbit type cages? It would have a nice roomy floor pan, and should still have enough head room to hang a hammock or two that would be easy for her to get into, or even put up one low shelf if it makes her feel better to hang out/sleep there.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

CarrieD said:


> It sounds to me like she'd benefit from more floor space at this point Could you get your hands on one of those rabbit type cages? It would have a nice roomy floor pan, and should still have enough head room to hang a hammock or two that would be easy for her to get into, or even put up one low shelf if it makes her feel better to hang out/sleep there.


I agree. Although the idea of being all on one level is a good one, the cage you are suggesting is the bare minimum size of two cubic feet per rat. I'm sure she'd appreciate a little more room to move around in.


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

Her tumor is makIng it harder and harder to get up the ramps but i will keep her in the bigger cage, thanks


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

BigBen said:


> I agree. Although the idea of being all on one level is a good one, the cage you are suggesting is the bare minimum size of two cubic feet per rat. I'm sure she'd appreciate a little more room to move around in.


On the contrary, the cage I'm suggesting comes in many sizes - the suggestion was more for style, as these cages are situated more horizontally than vertically. I currently own two myself; one 24" wide x 14" deep x 13" high, which comes in at 2.5 cubic feet, if my math is correct. The other is 32" wide x 20" deep x 16" high, putting it at 5.87 cubic feet. It doesn't house an elderly rat - or any rat at all - but it most certainly could, in abundant comfort.


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

well unfortunately the only bunny style cage i have is occupied by my pet bunny(going on 12 years old)........ive figured out a good solution to my problem i think, please let me know what your opinions are. This is a super pet first home for exotics and i put the shelves to divide the cage into half and eliminate the ramps.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like Lucky would be very comfy there.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Great solution clossboss and she gets to stay is the same cage she's known all this time.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't understand this at all ... and what does microzide have to do with rats... seriously confused.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha Caroline, it's spam xD
It pops up every so often from bots


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh I got it now, haha! I wonder how they get past the security. I was denied the first time I attempted to register, apparently I got something wrong in the spam prevention section, hehe leave it to me to get called a spam bot


----------



## saisa (Jan 10, 2012)

when my rats were in there old age i found a one level is the best everything in reach and soft everything. but if u do have a multi level habbitat make sure there are many hammocks incase your ratty falls


----------

